# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Design 3D [ 6 vjetori i Pavarësisë]

## qendros

Pershendetje
Nese dikush eshte i interesuar me e perdor kete punim per ndonje arsye mund te kerkoj edhe versionin origjinal pra pa reklamë

----------


## qendros



----------

